# How much city business license tax did you pay?



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

I thought mine was rather expensive based on what I’ve read here. The zoning fee alone was more than half the bill.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Apparently my city officials have access to information from my tax returns, and hit me up for what they call a “business tax certificate,” based I assume on the fact that I filed a Schedule C. It’s income based but the minimum was around $35 for earnings up to $200k or maybe $250k. Not unreasonable, but none of my private clients live in the city, nor did I bring any of them here. I closed my business as of the end of 2018, so it’s no longer an issue.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Youburr said:


> I thought mine was rather expensive based on what I've read here. The zoning fee alone was more than half the bill.


I didn't have to get one but my 1099s showed Chicago collected $9500 in 2018
Just for a year of my work....


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Zero in my city. They get something like .30 cents a trip though from all rides.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

In Florida we dont even have to get our cars inspected since 2017 lol


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

free for 65+ in Cape Coral, Fl


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

zero, used to pay like $50 a year when I was an owner operator.


----------

